

Color Wheel - Extending the Flashlight Experiment - andrewljohnson
http://www.andrewljohnson.com/article/Color%20Wheel%20-%20Extending%20the%20Flashlight%20Experiment

======
JoeAltmaier
Its a hobby; in fact that might be the definition of a hobby.

------
boredguy8
And scope creep begins!

